# liquid clomid



## User007 (Dec 2, 2011)

i am about to finish my cycle and ready to start my pct and i want to know how do you administer the liquid clomid? how many 50 ml vials will you need to finish the treatment? thanks


----------



## cro.an72 (Dec 5, 2011)

Day 1 - 6Mls
Next 10 Days - 2ml/day
Last 10 days - 1ml/day
You should have all your stuff on hand before your cycle


----------



## User007 (Dec 6, 2011)

just wanted to make sure it was enough...its 50 mls.hows the taste? thanks


----------



## MPMC (Dec 6, 2011)

cro.an72 said:


> Day 1 - 6Mls
> Next 10 Days - 2ml/day
> Last 10 days - 1ml/day
> You should have all your stuff on hand before your cycle



You are suggesting he runs 300mg of clomid the 1st day? Seems pointless imo. Just do 1ml ed for 4 or 5 weeks. Some guys put way too much thought in this.


----------



## guest (Dec 7, 2011)

User007 said:


> just wanted to make sure it was enough...its 50 mls.hows the taste? thanks



I hear it tastes really bad, use a syringe to measure and shoot it into your mouth.


----------



## mzack (Dec 8, 2011)

All liquid clomid tastes terrible.
Get some empty gel caps or shoot the liquid inside a grape or something.


----------



## rocco-x (Dec 8, 2011)

mpressmc said:


> You are suggesting he runs 300mg of clomid the 1st day? Seems pointless imo. Just do 1ml ed for 4 or 5 weeks. Some guys put way too much thought in this.


just caught that.if it's dosed at 50mg/ml-which almost all the ones i have are-then why do 6ml's of it?seems pointless.it's easy to figure out...if it's 50mg/ml and you're doing 50mg/ed then one 50ml bottle will last you 50 days,no...?


----------



## doodoop (Dec 9, 2011)

you get used to the taste, and if it ever tastes different you may know if its not legit or so.


----------



## rai (Dec 10, 2011)

I prefer Nolvadex ...


----------



## User007 (Dec 12, 2011)

mzack said:


> All liquid clomid tastes terrible.
> Get some empty gel caps or shoot the liquid inside a grape or something.



you can inject it into a grape then swallow it... or do you have to chew it up??


----------



## mzack (Dec 13, 2011)

User007 said:


> you can inject it into a grape then swallow it... or do you have to chew it up??



lmao.. swallow, just like swallowing a pill..


----------



## cro.an72 (Dec 14, 2011)

User007 said:


> you can inject it into a grape then swallow it... or do you have to chew it up??



Swallow ,your body will absorbe it inside your stomach.


----------



## User007 (Dec 15, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## MPMC (Dec 17, 2011)

rocco-x said:


> just caught that.if it's dosed at 50mg/ml-which almost all the ones i have are-then why do 6ml's of it?seems pointless.it's easy to figure out...if it's 50mg/ml and you're doing 50mg/ed then one 50ml bottle will last you 50 days,no...?



Listen to this guy. He knows his shit. Just look at his avy, damn beast! 
sup rocco  Still dropping by here occasionally I see.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 17, 2011)

guest said:


> I hear it tastes really bad, use a syringe to measure and shoot it into your mouth.



Empty gel caps. Fill,,swallow,,NO taste.


----------



## User007 (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you guys!


----------

